# well i get to try out the Glycine warranty



## tylehman

my Glycine 18 that i received in November has a stuck rotor and the auto-wind is not working anymore. i can not see what the issue is through the display back, but it may have come a little lose and is touching the case back or something. i called the warranty center and i will need to pay shipping both ways and some kind of check fee. kind of disappointing, but i guess not a surprise. i need a proof of purchase but they did not seem to care about the warranty card. they said it should be done 10 days after they contact me upon receiving it. i may be sending it off as early as tomorrow, and we will see how it goes. 

i am very fond of this watch, it is the most i have paid for a watch, and the first to have issues like this. :-(


----------



## isitauthentic

Shipping and a check fee, that must be some new Invicta crap.
I worry for my combat 7 vintage, hopefully it avoids any warranty issues.


----------



## badmojo71

Please let us know how it goes. I'm interested in how much they charge for shipping and check fees. I always assumed I would only have to pay for shipping out, but not check fees and return shipping.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tylehman

the Check and Return fee was $28, and I sent everything off to Utah today. it may be an easy fix but i did not want to open it up look at it myself while it is under warranty. To be honest i called them twice, and the women i talked to both times seemed very nice and friendly. after getting transferred to the right team using the automated system they answered quickly. i am just not too happy that i have to shell out the money and ship both ways on a watch that is just 6 months old. they said that there should be a 10 day turnaround once they get it, so hopefully i will be back in business in a couple of weeks. 

Ty


----------



## thedonn007

Well, that stinks. I hope that I do not need any warranty work on my combat 7.


----------



## tylehman

so far my combat 7 is doing fine, i am wearing it today. 

i also saw that the USPS says my airman was delivered to the repair center today, so hopefully i will get a conformation email soon.


----------



## tylehman

i could see that they got my watch on Thursday last week, and i got an email on Monday saying that it would be covered under the warranty service. i got an invoice for $0 that just said warranty work, but no details on what they were going to do. 

originally they expected a 2 week turnaround, but now they say if parts are needed it could take 2-3 weeks or more to get the parts. i will let you know how it goes. 

so far out $28 and shipping to the repair center.


----------



## MEzz

I have a similar problem with my Airman 17, it would be interesting to know what the issue turns out to be.


----------



## tylehman

this morning i got an email saying my timepiece was being sent back to me, with a usps tracking number. in my first contact after shipping my watch off, they had given me a link that i should be able to follow the progress, but it seemed like it was waiting for me to pay even though the balance was $0. i had contacted them a couple of time over the last weeks to find out is there was an issue, and they did not respond, but i did see that some stuff was changing with the ticket recently. i imaging i should have it back early next week. hopefully it will all be working well. i guess i will be wearing it for about a month straight to be sure it does not have any issues. i hope they tell be what was done to it. 

it looks like it will have taken about a month to get warranty repair done. over all they have been friendly enough and although the ticket tracking system did not make things clear, they did seem to update it as my watch went through the system.


----------



## MEzz

Did they report to yo what was the issue /problem ?


----------



## tylehman

MEzz said:


> Did they report to yo what was the issue /problem ?


i don't know yet, they did not say in any of the emails, but i can see it is in town and will be delivered tomorrow. it needs to be signed for, so if i miss that i may not get it until Tuesday.

i can see that they insured it for $100... i don't know if that is what it would cost them to replace it if it were lost.


----------



## tylehman

i got it back yesterday and it looked fine, but did not have any explinatin on what they did to it while at the repair center. it came in a little pouch, which was wrapped in some bubble wrap and then taped into a flat rate box. when i got it our it was pretty warm from traveling in a texas mail truck. after about 15 minutes i put it on the time grapher and it was not good.... -90 to -130 spd. i wore it the rest of the day and tried again in the evening and it was reading 0.0, so it seems that the temp was the issue.

in the morning however after about 18 hours, the watch had stopped. it was not run down, it would not start with winding, i had to give it a little tap. i wrote bake to the warranty shop and have not heard back yet. so far it has not stopped again. 

that is were it stands now. would like better communication and not too happy that it stopped once already.


----------



## MEzz

That is terrible! I hope they figure things out for you this time.


----------



## tylehman

not too good but they are trying to make it right.

it stopped again last night, and again during the day while a waited for the service center to open. it opens at 10am my time, and i looked a by watch and it still said 8:30 when i knew it had stopped... looking at my computer i could see it was after 10. i gave them a call and they are sending me a mailing label this time. i did find out that they had replaced the movement the first time, but maybe some dust is in there and getting it the gears. whatever the case it is going back tomorrow. for the second round of repairs.


----------



## kipps

Hope you be more lucky with next repair.


----------



## thedonn007

WTH, I would be a little upset about that. I would have expected them to check their work.


----------



## ccwatchmaker

Most commonly what locks up the rotor is a loose screw on the plate under the rotor. This is a very simple fix; there is no need to even take the movement out of the case. Either push the rotor aside or remove it, tighten the loose screw, put the rotor back and replace the case back.

However, for most brands, especially those using ETA movements, the factory service policy is to swap movements, no matter what the problem. Apparently, it is more profitable to hire semi-skilled labor trained only to remove dials and hands and put those parts on an exchange movement than to hire a skilled watchmaker who could diagnose the problem and make the repair.

For independent repairers, the service and repair of modern watches becomes increasingly difficult because almost every Swiss brand now has a policy of not furnishing repair parts outside of the factory system. I have so much work with vintage and antique watches that I decline to work on anything made since about 1990.

James Sadilek -- ccwatchmaker


----------



## MEzz

I sent my watch for warranty repair, and as James indicated, they are replacing the movement.


----------



## tylehman

well they are shipping it back with a second movement installed. when i sent it back for second repair the sent me a mailing label, and in this case it came from Precision Time. this time the turnaround was closer to 10 days. i sure hope that it is all working right now and for some time to come.


----------



## tylehman

you wont believe this, i got the watch back again today and when i went to set the time, the Hack doesn't work. i had it about 10 minutes. i sign, open the box see that it is all there, put i on a strap...i was smarter this time and just put in on a NATO...then tried to set it so i could see how it kept time, and i was going to put it on a winder for a day or two to see if it would stay running. i pull the crown and the seconds hand does not stop but when i turn the crown the other hands start moving. this is unbelievable. i called and they said they would send a shipping label again so i can send it right back. so far the label has not shown up so i may have to contact them again.


----------



## vfrock

Wow, that's sad. I think things will only get worse under Invicta management.


----------



## Cigarbob

It's hard to imagine that they wouldn't have picked up this problem before they sent the watch back to you. It has certainly become an ordeal.

Let's hope that the third time is the charm.


----------



## MEzz

Mine came back from Utah. Took about a month. Same issue, frozen rotor. They replaced the movement. So far so good after wearing for a day, and on the winder for 2 .


----------



## Barry S

Well, add me to the Glycine warranty club. I sent two watches for what seem to be the standard problems.

My Base 22 GA had a rotor that wasn't completely stuck but did not spin freely and failed to wind the watch - just as if there were a loose screw behind it. (Thank you ccwatchmaker!) And my DC-4 had the hour hand go out of alignment.

They arrived in Utah August 2 and the next day I received emails stating that they would be repaired under warranty. The invoices simply stated "Warranty Movement" so I guess they just replaced the movement in both as James said. What a shame for such simple issues.

Two days ago I received emails with tracking numbers and the watches arrived today. Each was in a microfiber pouch surrounded by bubble wrap. One of the boxes also contained a TechnoMarine pen in a gift box.

I have not noticed any damage or dust, the issues have been resolved, and everything seems to be working fine for now.

All in all, a positive experience - except for the $56.00 fee! (I included a check with the watches.)


----------



## tylehman

well i have been without my airman for about 1/3 of the time i have owned it. it has been sent back 3 times, and the last has been there for over a month with no communications. each time i got it back i was able to keep it for a day or two before documenting a new problem and sending it back. today i call to check on the status. they assured me that this time it is on the desk of the lead watch maker and that the new movement should be there next week and i should get it back the week after.... and that this time it would really be fixed properly. i sure hope so, but i must say that this experience has sure dampened my enthusiasm for the airman. this was one of the first watches i really wanted from the first days i found out about them when i first got on WUS. it lead me to buy several soviet Raketa 24hr watches. maybe i can trust them again some day, but this has not been a great experience with glycine quality. i do still really like wearing my sandblasted combat 7, and have had not problems with it so far.


----------



## tylehman

well after 4 months and 3 times back to glycine warranty repair i would like to say it if finally fixed... but i can not :-(
i picked it up from the post office today because it had to be signed for, and again its hack does not work and now there is paint chipped out of some of the indiceso|
i am waiting for them to open so i can call back yet again to so that they can have me send it back again. soon they will have had the watch longer than i have. :-|


----------



## tylehman

just for completeness, here are the videos i sent them after each repair showing the issues i was still having.

first time back





second time back





third time back





tomorrow it gets sent of again for the 4th warranty repair :roll:


----------



## brandon\

I see the Invicta acquisition is complete. 




(I’m sorry this is happening. That’s super crappy.)


----------



## boatswain

Stumbled here as i consider a mass drop combat sub. I am so sorry, this is a sad tale. I appreciate your even communication though and not going on a salty tirade.

best of luck.


----------



## jerseyguy123

Dude, I am sorry to hear about your ordeal. What happened to Customer Service? We pay a lot for these watches and all we expect
is for people to do the right thing. I will keep an eye on my Incursore. I dread the same thing happening to me. You are a patient man


----------



## asteinel

Thanks for helping me eliminate a watch/manufacturer from my short list: Glycine Combat Sub. I wasn't in love with the plain Jane hands, but the OP's experience is a deal breaker.


----------



## numbernine

This is insane. At this point Glycine should just give you both a new watch and your money back. Worst QA. Ever. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tylehman

well they have had my watch 3 weeks so far this time and still no updates or emails. the status on the website just says received on 11-14 which is actually a bit later than the 10th that USPS said it was delivered.


----------



## Nasmitty7185

Wow, this is absolutely ridiculous. I'm sorry to hear about how poorly IWSC (precision time) has dealt with your Airman. I've sent in an Airman and an Airfighter and both were properly fixed the first time. I can't understand why they wouldn't have noticed the problems you had before returning the watch to you. Where is quality control?


----------



## tylehman

this reminds me to contact them again. 

after a month it seems that they had lost track of it for a little while because it took several calls before they could find it, and they always said they would call back when they got it to let be know what was going on. i got a hold of a manager and they said there was nothing wrong with the watch i had sent back, and they just did nothing, they did not call or anything, just set it aside until i started calling more often. when they got my watch in hand i told them again that the hack was the issue and that he should try pulling out the crown and see that the seconds had does not stop. he confirmed that was in fact shill not working. the last i heard they were looking for a whole new watch for me. but i have not heard back after that for some time. 

i am sad to say that i loosing interest in what was once my grail watch, it is all very sad.


----------



## boatswain

That’s terrible service. I am sorry. Once again your peaceful attitude is commendable. 

I hope it somehow resolves to your satisfaction . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tylehman

i heard back from them after i wrote today, and they said that rather that a new watch, they just replaced the movement once again, and they assured me that the hack also worked this time. they said that they would not do anything about the paint that was lost in some of the numbers on the bezel while under their care over the last half year. i guess they will send it back next week. i guess even though i have not had the watch they made sure it got some good "wear and tear" so it would look like i actually had had it for a year of use.... like acid washed denim. a lot of people would pay extra for that, so i guess i should feel lucky. i suppose it also makes it look more like the vintage watches i am a fan of.


----------



## Camguy

tylehman said:


> i heard back from them after i wrote today, and they said that rather that a new watch, they just replaced the movement once again, and they assured me that the hack also worked this time. they said that they would not do anything about the paint that was lost in some of the numbers on the bezel while under their care over the last half year. i guess they will send it back next week. i guess even though i have not had the watch they made sure it got some good "wear and tear" so it would look like i actually had had it for a year of use.... like acid washed denim. a lot of people would pay extra for that, so i guess i should feel lucky. i suppose it also makes it look more like the vintage watches i am a fan of.


Wait...what? They beat up your watch and told you it was deliberately "distressed?" That's the most outrageous crock of horsesh*it I've ever heard. No one pays extra to have their watch damaged while in for repair.


----------



## tylehman

Camguy said:


> Wait...what? They beat up your watch and told you it was deliberately "distressed?" That's the most outrageous crock of horsesh*it I've ever heard. No one pays extra to have their watch damaged while in for repair.


No they did not tell me that. they just said that they were not fixing that part...i was just trying to look for the silver linings in this crazy ordeal.
Tracking says i will get it back on Tuesday. Hopefully the movement works properly and i can try to put all of this behind me.

Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## impetusera

I had the combat 7 sandblast finish glycine for a short bit. No troubles with it, just the sandblast finish wasn't my thing. Have been thinking about maybe a combat 6 but now it's out based on their service. I can see it coming back once with issues but the second time around it should have been perfect. On top of that the fact they won't replace the bezel is pathetic. They should just send a brand new watch at this point and refund all shipping and fee expenses you paid.


----------



## tylehman

i was surprised this morning when the the USPS delivered my watch, i was not expecting it until Tuesday. this time they just rang the doorbell and left it on the porch. usually they would leave a note and i would have to sign for it at the post office.

after setting the time and testing the date switching at midnight and seeing that the hack worked i put it back on a bracelet again and am wearing it. i think i will try to wear it for a while and hopeful get over the bad feeling i have had toward it after so many problems. for my 6 months of troubles they have me a 20% off my next service (which after my experience i am very unlikely to use) and a little paper coin bag or something with the invicta logo that they expect i will want to show everyone when ever i am out.










i hope i am done with this and can just have a watch i could use into the future. in my experience i would not go out of my way to buy from someone that has the Invicta warranty, i would have only spent a little more i expect to have the rotor freed up if i had taken it to a local watch repair, and it could not have taken 6 months.

i think i had particularly bad luck with this. i have had no issues with my sandblasted combat 7. i think that this whole thing really slowed down my desires for new watches as well, it is a shame, but we will see how i recover from this whole unpleasant ordeal. i guess i should not even say it is over yet we will see if it can keep running for a few days. the first time i got it back the auto wind did not work and it would stop in about a day when the hand winding ran down..... but i really hope it is over.


----------



## dan360

tylehman said:


> i was surprised this morning when the the USPS delivered my watch, i was not expecting it until Tuesday. this time they just rang the doorbell and left it on the porch. usually they would leave a note and i would have to sign for it at the post office.
> 
> after setting the time and testing the date switching at midnight and seeing that the hack worked i put it back on a bracelet again and am wearing it. i think i will try to wear it for a while and hopeful get over the bad feeling i have had toward it after so many problems. for my 6 months of troubles they have me a 20% off my next service (which after my experience i am very unlikely to use) and a little paper coin bag or something with the invicta logo that they expect i will want to show everyone when ever i am out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope i am done with this and can just have a watch i could use into the future. in my experience i would not go out of my way to buy from someone that has the Invicta warranty, i would have only spent a little more i expect to have the rotor freed up if i had taken it to a local watch repair, and it could not have taken 6 months.
> 
> i think i had particularly bad luck with this. i have had no issues with my sandblasted combat 7. i think that this whole thing really slowed down my desires for new watches as well, it is a shame, but we will see how i recover from this whole unpleasant ordeal. i guess i should not even say it is over yet we will see if it can keep running for a few days. the first time i got it back the auto wind did not work and it would stop in about a day when the hand winding ran down..... but i really hope it is over.


I'm happy to hear your watch is FINALLY repaired yet very saddened by the process you had to endure.

It sounds to me like the watch had a bum movement from the start but the bean counters @ the repair facility wouldn't simply replace it correctly the first time.


----------



## tylehman

dan360 said:


> I'm happy to hear your watch is FINALLY repaired yet very saddened by the process you had to endure.
> 
> It sounds to me like the watch had a bum movement from the start but the bean counters @ the repair facility wouldn't simply replace it correctly the first time.


Actually all they do is replace the movement each time. They just did not seem to check it in anyway other than putting it on a timegrapher. Seeing that the hack was not working was missed twice, and could have been an easy fix if they actually did repairs.

Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## N8G

Discouraging tale. They definitely should have offered to replace the whole watch. I probably would have insisted. Glad you are somewhat whole though.


----------



## tylehman

it has been about 4 or 5 days now and the watch is still running and keeping fine time, i have lost about 15 second since i set it when i took it out of the box. the fact that it is shill running shows that that the auto winder is working. i sure hope that i don't have to deal with the Invicta warranty repair again. i can say i tried to be patient, but all of this has been very trying. at one point they said they were looking into a replacement, but this is the older style airman 18 with the crown on the dial, and i just don't know if it would be that easy to replace after the last year of liquidations... and i would not have been happy to get one of the new ones. 

in the end there was very little i could do, so i just couldn't get too worked up about it. it seems like i have a working watch again, so now i just need to try and enjoy it.


----------



## impetusera

tylehman said:


> it has been about 4 or 5 days now and the watch is still running and keeping fine time, i have lost about 15 second since i set it when i took it out of the box. the fact that it is shill running shows that that the auto winder is working. i sure hope that i don't have to deal with the Invicta warranty repair again. i can say i tried to be patient, but all of this has been very trying. at one point they said they were looking into a replacement, but this is the older style airman 18 with the crown on the dial, and i just don't know if it would be that easy to replace after the last year of liquidations... and i would not have been happy to get one of the new ones.
> 
> in the end there was very little i could do, so i just couldn't get too worked up about it. it seems like i have a working watch again, so now i just need to try and enjoy it.


If the older style with the crown logo are no longer available it may be a good time to list it for sale and see what the market is. Could be someone looking for one willing to pay the same or a hair more for it than a new one with the Emporio Armani logo.


----------



## flaccidaardvark

I wanted to briefly resurrect this thread with my recent experience with the authorized service center.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f18/glycine-repair-4644535.html

If your watch is under warranty and you have to send it to this place... I wouldn't have high hopes. I feel bad for Glycine now having to be associated with this repair center...


----------



## Tonhao

I had a Glycine with issues and weighed my options... mail it to their official repair center across state lines and wait for 2-4 weeks, or walk into my neighborhood watch shop, pay for repairs, and walk out with a fixed watch in 3 days. They say time is money... I guess one more good reason not to use the repair center. At least I can hold my watchmaker accountable if problems occur.


----------



## atanas

I went through a similar thought process when I decided to have my Glycine Combat 7 regulated (process and results described here ( https://www.watchuseek.com/member.php?u=1108458 ) and I am glad I did. The watchmaker, to his credit, warned me: "Us working on your watch will void the warranty." I proceeded anyway -- I figured it was worth paying to have the work done by a local watchmaker whom I can hold accountable, and for a quick turnaround.


----------



## SuperOrbital

Well, this will be fun. My WatchGooroo purchased Combat 6 needs to go back for warranty work due to not keeping time (very fast) and what appears to be mechanical issue with the rotor.


----------



## tylehman

good luck 
i like both of my glycines but i am not fond of the repair center.


----------



## SuperOrbital

If I had a watch shop nearby I trusted I would opt for that instead - after all, it's en ETA 2824 that likely just needs some lubrication. However, with some months of warranty remaining I guess I may just try that.


----------



## saalto

I just found this thread, and I'm glad I did before sending my Airman No. 1 out for a warranty repair. I have had it for 6 months now, and haven't had any issues with the movement or anything. Unfortunately, when I was flying home from Mexico the other day the crystal just popped out. It's a high dome plexiglass that was supposed to stay true to the original vintage models.

Even though it will void the warranty, I think I will just get in touch with Saltzman's down in Rhode Island even though they only do out of warranty repairs. I would rather pay once and have it fixed right than deal with this type of situation and risk further damage that they could deny was their doing at the warranty service center.


----------



## hedd

saalto said:


> I just found this thread, and I'm glad I did before sending my Airman No. 1 out for a warranty repair. I have had it for 6 months now, and haven't had any issues with the movement or anything. Unfortunately, when I was flying home from Mexico the other day the crystal just popped out. It's a high dome plexiglass that was supposed to stay true to the original vintage models.
> 
> Even though it will void the warranty, I think I will just get in touch with Saltzman's down in Rhode Island even though they only do out of warranty repairs. I would rather pay once and have it fixed right than deal with this type of situation and risk further damage that they could deny was their doing at the warranty service center.


Yikes. This post may have convinced me not to get an Airman 1. I am days away from pulling the trigger on one. Would you still recommend the watch? It seems like it would be easier to get acrylic in there tightly.

I do fear the repair center, having used it once. I would definitely recommend fixing locally for something simple. They forgot to put my hacking mechanism back in, and the watch was never the same. Had to get it replaced after 2 attempted repairs. The replacement did go smoothly.


----------



## hedd

tylehman said:


> Actually all they do is replace the movement each time. They just did not seem to check it in anyway other than putting it on a timegrapher. Seeing that the hack was not working was missed twice, and could have been an easy fix if they actually did repairs.
> 
> Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


Oh wow. I had the exact same experience as you! they failed to put my hacking lever in place. I did insist that they replace the watch after they failed to fix it a second time and scratched up the bottom.


----------



## tylehman

hedd said:


> Oh wow. I had the exact same experience as you! they failed to put my hacking lever in place. I did insist that they replace the watch after they failed to fix it a second time and scratched up the bottom.


it has worked fine since getting it finally in order... maybe i will wear it tomorrow.

over time i forget about the problems and the scratches. but now you just brought all the memories back to the surface. o|


----------



## ccwatchmaker

This latest exchange between Hedd and Tylehman is interesting for what it reveals about the Utah service center. There is no doubt that most repairs are carried out by replacing the movement. This has become the policy of the factory service centers for almost every Swiss brand, including Omega, that uses ETA movements, (one supposes this is true for Sellita movements as well).

Both Hedd and Tylehman complain of the hack function not working after their watches were returned from Utah. Generally, I avoid working on watches with modern ETA movements because of the difficulty in obtaining repair parts. However, I am sufficiently familar with the movements to know that the only way the hack lever can be accessed (and lost) is by removing the self-winding module; remove three screws and the entire module comes off in one piece. Turn the movement over and the hack lever falls out.

The hack lever is a tiny flat steel bellcrank. It is gold-plated, yes, really, gold-plated, perhaps in an effort to make it noticed by the watchmaker when it falls out. One end fits a notch in the winding stem and the other end contacts the rim of the balance wheel when the stem is pulled out. The lever pivots on a post between the stem and balance wheel.

So, what the loss of the levers reveals is that the service center is not replacing entire movements. They are first removing the self-winding module and replacing only the movement less the self-winding module and then fitting the original self-winding module to the new movement. Perhaps this is an effort to be able to use unbranded ETA movements, since the Glycine branding is on the oscillating (winding) weight rather than the movement. Just a guess, who knows? Not to imply that unbranded movements are in some way inferior, just that there would be considerable cost savings compared to replacing the entire branded movement.

James Sadilek -- ccwatchmaker


----------



## tmvu13

After reading this, I'm a bit concerned about Glycine as a whole. I'm eying an Airman 18 on eBay through Glycine-direct but I'm wary about buying the watch now. Any thoughts on Glycine's quality nowadays?


----------



## TKiteCD

If you have Glycine issues, send it to RGM in Pennsylvania whether under warranty or not, they should be able to make it run like new.


----------



## dan360

ETA and Sellita movements can be worked on by a host of qualified watchmakers. Rather do that than risk anything with sub-par 'warranty' service.


----------



## rschmidt97

tmvu13 said:


> After reading this, I'm a bit concerned about Glycine as a whole. I'm eying an Airman 18 on eBay through Glycine-direct but I'm wary about buying the watch now. Any thoughts on Glycine's quality nowadays?


I have a Combat 7 Vintage and a 43mm Combat 6, both with ETA 2824 movements, both pre-Invicta. I also have two Combat Subs and a Airman Double Twelve, all with Sellita SW200-1 movements, post Invicta. I haven't had problems with any of the watches so far, they wind, run, and keep time well. I will say however, the Airman is a bit difficult sometimes when I unscrew the crown to set and wind, I think it has to do with the spring that sits between the crown and screw-down tube. Because it behaves differently from the other watches I have to take more care with it when operating the crown functions and screwing it back down. Overall, its a great watch though. I do wonder if the Airman models are more prone to have problems vs. the other Glycine models. It seems like the majority of posts I see dealing with Glycine returns are about the Airman models. I have no data, but I expect that if you looked at the entire population of Glycine watches out there vs. returns due to defects, QC, etc... It would be on par with the rest of the industry. I think the real issue here is that Glycine service is no longer performed by a small, detail oriented, and experienced group of watchmakers in a traditional brick and mortar store. The watches haven't changed significantly since Invicta came along, but the AD/service structure most certainly has. I've bought from Glycine-Direct a few times now and corresponded with them about the watches they sell. I've been impressed with them, you don't have any worries there. If you're not sure about the Airman though, you can't go wrong with a Combat Sub.

~Cheers


----------



## tylehman

i felt that one of the biggest cause of delay was getting the 24hr movement, which seemed to be much less common, which make sense as it really is not as popular for most watch buyers. what was furstrating was what seemed to be a lack of quality control at the repair center and a terible lack of communication. i don't know why they sent it back to me without really testing basic functions, and i had to call many times to find out what was going on and often they would tell me things that were not true. i imagine that people that had 12hr movements replaced had fast turn around and would not show up as much as having problems becuse if you got the watch fixed up again in a week or two you would be pretty happy. 

as far as the brand i have been super happy with the two i have... i just was unhappy with the warranty repair survice.


----------



## rschmidt97

tylehman said:


> i felt that one of the biggest cause of delay was getting the 24hr movement, which seemed to be much less common, which make sense as it really is not as popular for most watch buyers. what was furstrating was what seemed to be a lack of quality control at the repair center and a terible lack of communication. i don't know why they sent it back to me without really testing basic functions, and i had to call many times to find out what was going on and often they would tell me things that were not true. i imagine that people that had 12hr movements replaced had fast turn around and would not show up as much as having problems becuse if you got the watch fixed up again in a week or two you would be pretty happy.
> 
> as far as the brand i have been super happy with the two i have... i just was unhappy with the warranty repair survice.


Yes, I suspect the complications in the 24hr Airman movement increase the potential for problems vs. other Glycines. This is true for any watch that goes beyond just telling 12hr time. Your misfortune was likely made worse by watch techs and supervisors that lack proper training and experience. Sending a watch back to its owner in the same or worse shape than it arrived is pretty unforgivable. Let's hope that as time goes by and the service center handles more Glycines the results improve.

I admire your patience and temperament.


----------



## tylehman

rschmidt97 said:


> I admire your patience and temperament.


what can you realy do?


----------



## Topi

tmvu13 said:


> After reading this, I'm a bit concerned about Glycine as a whole. I'm eying an Airman 18 on eBay through Glycine-direct but I'm wary about buying the watch now. Any thoughts on Glycine's quality nowadays?


I'm one of those that received an Airman 18 that required some attention for the 24 hour hand. However, Glycine-direct are an excellent seller that supported me throughout the process of getting the hand fixed.


----------



## fenderjapan

Shame on them for the poor service but good on you for keeping a level head. The guitar forum folks would be at Invicta with pitchforks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tat2

tmvu13 said:


> After reading this, I'm a bit concerned about Glycine as a whole. I'm eying an Airman 18 on eBay through Glycine-direct but I'm wary about buying the watch now. Any thoughts on Glycine's quality nowadays?


I had my Airman No. 1 a week and it started running 2 then 3 minutes slow per day. After hearing multiple warranty nightmares i just returned it to Glycine Direct and got my money back. I really liked that watch..... but the QC issues seem unacceptable....

T


----------



## wannabeWIS

Thank you for this detailed thread OP, and sorry to hear what you went through. I was considering a combat sub but after reading this thread I will be steering clear of Glycine.


----------



## parsig9

Ok, so I have a Base 22 GA and it is out or warranty. I sent it to a watchmaker I heard good things about here in the US and he accidentally bent the bezel taking it off and now it won't turn. He handled it super well and was very polite and apologetic but I now have to send it to Utah I guess. Most of the stories in this thread are movement related, so is replacement of the bezel something I should be worried about?
Will they do a simple non warranty repair I wonder?


----------



## Wald12

This entire story is very interesting and nightmarish for the OP no doubt. I'm very glad that the patience and persistence has paid off and hopefully this good karma will mean trouble free enjoyment of your piece for many years ahead. 

I have been looking for a second watch (my daily is a 42mm Planet Ocean 2500 which is awesome). I have gone through the research on microbrands and stumbled upon a really interesting youtube 'expose' which showed a particular microbrand in for repairs that had a Seiko movement shoved into a case that was clearly designed for another movement supplier (I won't mentioned the brand). After this, I was turned off microbrands and decided a true watchmaker with heritage was the way to go. This led me to Glycine. So here I am about to pull the trigger and I read this...

Call me crazy, but I really like the look of the double 12. I live in Sydney so I might just still deal and if its breaks, I will not even bother with Utah but go down the street to a watchmaker and get it fixed (I just need to check how much this might cost me worst case and if they can get ETA parts etc etc). The fact that OP finally got closure and its still ok (right?) gives me some hope.


----------



## Wald12

This entire story is very interesting and nightmarish for the OP no doubt. I'm very glad that the patience and persistence has paid off and hopefully this good karma will mean trouble free enjoyment of your piece for many years ahead. 

I have been looking for a second watch (my daily is a 42mm Planet Ocean 2500 which is awesome). I have gone through the research on microbrands and stumbled upon a really interesting youtube 'expose' which showed a particular microbrand in for repairs that had a Seiko movement shoved into a case that was clearly designed for another movement supplier (I won't mentioned the brand). After this, I was turned off microbrands and decided a true watchmaker with heritage was the way to go. This led me to Glycine. So here I am about to pull the trigger and I read this...

Call me crazy, but I really like the look of the double 12. I live in Sydney so I might just still deal and if its breaks, I will not even bother with Utah but go down the street to a watchmaker and get it fixed (I just need to check how much this might cost me worst case and if they can get ETA parts etc etc). The fact that OP finally got closure and its still ok (right?) gives me some hope.


----------



## hedd

Wald12 said:


> This entire story is very interesting and nightmarish for the OP no doubt. I'm very glad that the patience and persistence has paid off and hopefully this good karma will mean trouble free enjoyment of your piece for many years ahead.
> 
> I have been looking for a second watch (my daily is a 42mm Planet Ocean 2500 which is awesome). I have gone through the research on microbrands and stumbled upon a really interesting youtube 'expose' which showed a particular microbrand in for repairs that had a Seiko movement shoved into a case that was clearly designed for another movement supplier (I won't mentioned the brand). After this, I was turned off microbrands and decided a true watchmaker with heritage was the way to go. This led me to Glycine. So here I am about to pull the trigger and I read this...
> 
> Call me crazy, but I really like the look of the double 12. I live in Sydney so I might just still deal and if its breaks, I will not even bother with Utah but go down the street to a watchmaker and get it fixed (I just need to check how much this might cost me worst case and if they can get ETA parts etc etc). The fact that OP finally got closure and its still ok (right?) gives me some hope.


I wouldn't hesitate. Quality and Service are overall very good. It's just the techs at the US service center that are sub-par. I haven't tested other countries of course. I don't think you'll find a cheaper, more reliable sellita based watch brand, and it's just a question of style between glycine and hamilton.


----------



## parsig9

Sent my Base 22 To Utah service center for the damaged bezel that would not turn. Got it back from IWSC today and.....it won't turn. $175 

Great! They want me to send it back. So how does this get through QC? Repair order: Make bezel turn. 6 weeks later return to customer. Result, bezel will not turn.


----------

